# eBay Kleinanzeigen Betrug



## Dasch (3 Februar 2017)

Hallo, ich wurde beim Kauf eines Handys bei eBay Kleinanzeigen betrogen. Der Verkäufer gibt den Namen: Florian Pletz und die Adresse Landsberger Allee/Petersburger Straße in Friedrichshain an, was sich auch mit den Kontodaten des Verkäufers deckt. 
Der Verkäufer benutzt den eBay Kleinanzeigen Namen "Paulus".
Hiermit möchte ich andere Menschen vor diesem Verkäufer warnen und sie davor bewahren, viel Geld zu verlieren.


Ich weiß natürlich, dass die Chancen, dass ich mein Geld zurückbekomme, sehr gering sind.


----------



## Reducal (3 Februar 2017)

Wichtig wäre es, die IBAN des begünstigten Kontos hier herzutippen, da der Paulus womöglich zum Saulus mutiert, das Konto aber bleibt dasselbe.


----------



## Dasch (3 Februar 2017)

Hallo, dir Iban lautet:
DE08100500001065274862
BIC ist: BeladeBexxx


----------



## hauseltr (3 Februar 2017)

Anzeige bei der Polizei.

Ansonsten mal wieder der Hinweis: Grundsatz bei eBay Kleinanzeigen ist: Ware gegen Bares. Wer sich daran nicht hält, geht ein großes Risiko ein.


----------

